# How to Use Kaytee Comfort Wheel



## FrufflesDaRat (Oct 7, 2015)

I can't get my Kaytee comfort wheel on.. We took the stand off and attempted to put it on but the peice that secures it to the cage is not going on all the way. Are my 1/2 cage bars too small? What's the deal? I might have to take it back


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

what do you mean by it not going on all the way? 

You just slip it through the bars, then have a bar through each side and turn it to secure it.

Why not use it on the stand?

Can you take a pic of how you are trying to connect it or why it isnt working?


----------



## FrufflesDaRat (Oct 7, 2015)

It's just not going on, unless it's supposed to wobble and be unstable. Theres like 1/2 an inch of unused space, and it moves when you barely touch it. Is this normal?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

well comfort wheels are on the low end, and pretty cheap but they still work just fine IMO. They do have a tendency to ware down after a while and then the wheel comes loose from the middle part ugh

But yes they are usually pretty wobbly and move easily. I've never had a problem with it though.


----------



## FrufflesDaRat (Oct 7, 2015)

Ah okay thanks  And I hope this isn't too unrelated but do you have any tips of how to deal with scared rats? 

Thanks again! 
~Fruffles


----------

